

Trying to Value Online Privacy - belorn
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/01/trying_to_value.html

======
quesera
According to the abstract, a better title would be:

How much more would the average consumer be willing to pay for a given app, if
it didn't collect any personal info or show ads?

In that context, their conclusion of "about $5" seems more reasonable, and
encouraging.

------
cyphunk
If anyone knows of additional research on the value of privacy please pass it
along.

~~~
cgio
I am doing research on the value of information. From an economic perspective
one could argue that the value of privacy can be inferred by the value of the
lack thereof. I am not strictly of this opinion, but let's assume that works
as a heuristic for argument's sake. Still the problem is that I am leaning
towards the opinion that information has no intrinsic value and value comes
from the processes that surround its use. Improvements in information
processing capacity would therefore increase the value of privacy but we would
also not be able to assert a value on our own privacy not knowing how the
information that breaches it is used.

The truth is that privacy is much more complex to assess. In the context of
our social existence we customarily sacrifice parts of our privacy to assert
identity. On the other hand we do so in communication contexts. Communication
has attributes that limit its scope (geographical, temporal etc.) It is very
difficult to understand the impact of the acceptance of an overarching and
limitless communication context, whether that is with a company or with a
government.

If you are interested in the outputs of my research do not hesitate to pm me
and I will keep you posted.

------
higherpurpose
Sounds about right.

